# [H] phYsiCal sucht für MH und BT - Thrall



## Casionara (17. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen !

Erst ma ein paar Worte zu uns :

Wir sind ein Zusammenschluss von raidinteressierten WoW-Spielern von verschiedenen Servern aber auch ein paar alt eingesessene Thraller sind mit im Boot. Unser Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf dem PVE Content des Spiels - kurz das RAIDEN !

Unser laufender Raidprogress bezieht sich auf Mount Hyjal und Black Temple

Karazhan clear
Zul Aman clear
Gruuls Lair clear
Magtheridon clear
Serpentshrine Cavern clear
Tempest Keep clear
MH  clear
BT clear

Aus diesem Grund solltet Ihr auch ein gewisses Maß an Raidaktivität mitbringen ( 3-4 X die woche im schnitt 3-4 stunden) was aber denk ich machbar ist und uns nicht zu einer 24/7 Hardcoregilde macht den das ist nich das Ziel.
Gut organisiertes raiden - ja
6 Stunden an nem Boss rumgimpen weil der Raid noch nich stark genug is - nein

Nun fragt ihr euch sicher warum ihr ausgerechnet zu uns sollt bzw was ihr euch von uns erwarten könnt:

- Raiderfahrene und gut strukturierte Leitung (Leader, Classleader, Raidleader)
- Strukturierter, möglichst erfolgreicher Raidverlauf
- Jede Klasse hat eine beratende Position
- Faires Lootsystem
- Nette und zielorientierte Member
- bis zu 5 Tage die Woche werden Raids durchgeführt ( bei spontanen funraids/restroraids könnens auch ma mehr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Gildenportal; Gildenforum; Teamspeak / Ventrilo
- Spaß und Hilfsbereitschaft in der Gilde

Was wir dafür von euch erwarten:

- LvL 70 Char
- Equip aus dem Raidcontent SSC+TK
- Phiolen von Vashj oder Kaelthas riesen Vorteil
- klassische Encountervorbereitung (guides,video etc)
- Teamspeak / Ventrilo +Mikro sind Pflicht!
- Talent mit eurem Char umzugehen
- Selbstverständlichkeit bzgl. Potten etc.
- Alter: 18 +
- Motivation auch nach einem Wipe - wieder Gas zu geben.

Klassen die wir atm verstärkt suchen sind:

- heal Druiden, Priester und Schamanen


alle anderen Klassen gemäß dem Roster.
Schaut euch einfach das aktuelle Roster auf unserer HP an.

Wenn wir euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann bewerbt euch doch einfach unter:

http://www.wow-phYsiCal.de

Wenn ihr nicht alle Kriterien erfüllt oder Fragen habt könnt Ihr euch gerne per PM oda ingame an die Classleader wenden.
Welche das genau sind erfahrt Ihr in unserem Forum.

PS: wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf se behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (21. Januar 2008)

suchen immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (24. Januar 2008)

aktuallisiert


----------



## Casionara (26. Januar 2008)

Mal pushen, da wir gerade verstärkt suchen für den T6 Content.


- 2-3 HolyPriest
- 1 ShadowPriest
- 2 RestoDruiden
- 1-2 HolyPaladin
- 1 Magier
- 1 DestroHexer


----------



## Casionara (30. Januar 2008)

push the button


----------



## Casionara (5. Februar 2008)

Update:

 MH 4/5 & BT 3/9

- 1 HolyPriest
- 1 ShadowPriest
- 1 HolyShaman
- 1 HolyPaladin
- 1 Magier

Wichtig! BT / MH PRE abgeschlossen.


----------



## Casionara (11. Februar 2008)

und hoch damit


----------



## Zer0X (11. Februar 2008)

Ich push auch mal, hast zwar eben erst gepusht, aber ich muss ja die Leute von meinem Server unterstützen :>


----------



## Casionara (18. Februar 2008)

hehe thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nu nochma push und aktuallisiert!


----------



## Casionara (29. Februar 2008)

aktuallisiert! ähm und Push


----------



## FERT (29. Februar 2008)

:s tja ich push auch mal, mehr mit der aussage bedingt, dass ich sagen muss das ihr das ziemlich geil regelt ^^
wäre sozusagen schon fast ne wunschgilde ;o
leider hab ich einen reroll gemacht und das auch noch auf der falschen seite, ... wünsche euch aber noch regen zwachs


----------



## Maltharo (1. März 2008)

push


----------



## Casionara (25. März 2008)

Aktuallisiert

/push


----------



## Casionara (31. März 2008)

und hoch damit


----------



## Casionara (30. April 2008)

/push


----------



## Borgut Kopfmoscha (1. Mai 2008)

FERT schrieb:


> :s tja ich push auch mal, mehr mit der aussage bedingt, dass ich sagen muss das ihr das ziemlich geil regelt ^^
> wäre sozusagen schon fast ne wunschgilde ;o
> leider hab ich einen reroll gemacht und das auch noch auf der falschen seite, ... wünsche euch aber noch regen zwachs
> 
> ...



jo da hast du recht.Stehe zwa auf der richtigen Seite sogar auf dem Server Thrall.Nur mein Schurke ist noch nicht so equipt.


----------



## Casionara (5. Mai 2008)

btw sehr sehr Dringend healpalas gesucht!!!

Illidan steht an, gogo


----------



## Casionara (11. Juni 2008)

/push


----------

